# تابع جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس - معرفة الكتب وقوة الله



## aymonded (15 يوليو 2012)

لرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــــا*

تابع *جوهر الحياة المسيحية 
على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس*​ 2- مقدمـــــــــــــــــــــــة​ *معرفة الكتب وقوة الله*​ 


*الله والنفس الإنسانية:*
 + *الله* هو تحديداً مصدر الحياة *وسرّ* حياة النفس، هو الأول والآخر، الألف والياء، المبدأ والغاية، ومعرفته = حياة أبدية: [ هذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ] (يوحنا 17: 3)، والمعرفة هنا هي *جوهر الإيمان*، أي قوة وعي إيماني تقربنا إلى الله وتُحضرنا أمامه كشخص حي وحضور محيي، نلمسه ونراه وتنسكب منه إلينا فيض من النعمة تعطينا حياة وقيامة لأنفسنا...

 والحياة الأبدية التي تسري فينا بمعرفة الله، طبيعتها غير متغيرة وأحوالها دائمة ومستمرة، وكل من تسري فيه *تنتعش روحه ويشعر بقرب الله منه في قلبه*، ويحملها ذخيرة حيه في نفسه يواجه بها كل لحظات حياته وبخاصة المُعاكس منها فيعبرها بسلام عميق وثقة الإيمان والرجاء الحي...

 *والحياة الأبدية هي عينها الحضرة الإلهية*، وهي نفسها *تذوق العِشرة مع المسيح* بالشركة، بل هي حياة الثالوث القدوس الله الواحد، لذلك *صارت شركتنا مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح* بالروح القدس روح الشركة، وصارت دعوة الرسل والتلاميذ ومن ثمَّ الكنيسة كلها على مرّ العصور بل وفي جيلنا هذا هي هي نفس الدعوة عينها: [ الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضا *شركة* معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ] ( 1يوحنا 1: 3 )
 

والسؤال المطروح اليوم:* هل يمكننا أن نعرف الله على هذا المستوى !!!*
 رغم من أن لنا إيمان بهذا الكلام، إنما للأسف عند كثيرين *نظري* فكري وأحياناً بحثي دراسي، وليس واقع في حياتهم الشخصية كخبرة على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش، ولا يشعرون بأن الحياة الأبدية تسري فيهم فعلاً !!!
لذلك علينا أن نعي ونعرف من نحن وما هي طبيعة نفوسنا في جوهرها، وما هي معرفة الله الحقيقية على مستوى الكتب وقوة الله....

+ *النفس* الإنسانية جوهرة ثمينة، التي ظهرت في أول ظهور لها، في حالة بريق أخاذ من النقاوة والطهارة والقداسة التي تعكس مجد الله وبهاؤه، إذ أنها صورته، لأنه خلقها على صورته ومثاله، ومعرفتها في حقيقتها هي معرفة صلاح الله واتساع محبته، إذ إنها *تعكس* صورته هوَّ ...* فهل يُمكنُنا أن نعرف أنفسنا على هذا المستوى ونلتقي بالله !!!*


*وهناك فرق شاسع بين معرفتين :*
 فإن أردنا أن نعرف الله ونعرف أنفسنا في عمق حقيقتها، لابد من أن نفرق بين معرفتين: [ معرفة الكتب ]، [ وقوة الله ]، لأن التي تعطي معرفة حقيقية بالله الحي هي قوة الله: [ فأجاب يسوع و قال لهم أليس لهذا تضلون إذ *لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله* ] (مرقس 12: 24)*1- معرفة الكتب:*​[ فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون إن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي *تشهد لي* ] (يوحنا 5: 39)
 فتشوا أتت في المعنى اليوناني لتدل على *الفحص الدقيق الشديد المثابر للأسفار*، أي التفتيش بتدقيق مع التتبع بدقة، والأسفار تشهد للمسيح الله الكلمة المتجسد: [ لأنه أخذ من الله الآب كرامة ومجداً (وهو في الجسد - بجسم بشريتنا) إذ أقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الأسنى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به. ونحن سمعنا هذا الصوت مُقبلاً من السماء إذ كنا معه في الجبل المقدس. وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي *أثبت* التي تفعلون حسنا أن *انتبهتم** إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مظلم إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم*. عالمين هذا أولاً إن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون *مسوقين من الروح القدس* ] ( 2بطرس 1: 17 – 21 )

ويعود القديس بطرس الرسول بموضوع البحث والتفتيش في الكتب وفي الزمان عن المسيح إلهنا الحي الحاضر معنا هكذا: [الخلاص الذي *فتش *و*بحث* عنه أنبياء الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم. *باحثين* أي وقت أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح والأمجاد التي بعدها.] ( 1بطرس 1: 10و11 )

ولكن – يا أحبائي – *معرفة الكتب في حد ذاتها لا تكفي* على الإطلاق وحدها فقط لمعرفة الله، فيمكن أن يتعمق الإنسان في الكتب ويفحصها تماماً وبكل تدقيق، بل ويحفظها ويُدرسها بكل تفاصيلها ودقائقها ويكون بارع فيها جداً، ولكن ما المنفعة أن لم نبلغ لمعرفة الله كشخص حي وحضور مُحيي، فاليهود كمثال عرفوا الكتب وتعمقوا فيها ودرسوها وشرحوها بدقة وتدقيق شديد، وصاروا متخصصين في البحث في الأسفار المقدسة وشرحها وتأويلها، بل وانشئوا مدرسة فلسطين لتعليم الأسفار ودراستها وفحصها وشرحها، ومع ذلك مع خبرة هذه السنين كلها *لم ينفتح ذهنهم على سرّ الحياة الأبدية الكائنة في الأسفار ليدركوا منها الأمور المختصة بالمسيح الإله الحي ؟*

 والأسفار في حد ذاتها *استعلان* كامل للرب يسوع المسيح: [ ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء *يفسر* لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب ] ( لوقا 24: 27 )

فيا إخوتي، أن *اعتمدنا* على معرفتنا للكتب وحدها *وارتكزنا على الشق الأول* من الآية فقط، أي معرفة الكتب دون أن نبلغ الشق الآخر (قوة الله) ستبقى الكتب تكديس معلومات لفخر وحساب الذات وكبرياء مميت للنفس، لأن العلم ينفخ *أن لم تمسه قوة الله* !!!

 وهذه مشكلتنا اليوم، فبالرغم من معرفة الكتب والتعمق في دراستها وكثرة الأبحاث وتلال المراجع الضخمة ومعرفة اللغات وانتشار التعليم الروحي واللاهوتي، فقد أخفقنا في أن نسمع صوت الله في الأسفار المقدسة، وأصبح إيمان الكثيرين ضعيف بلا رؤية، *وتهتز النفس أمام أي تعليم*، أو تنهار أمام المشكلات، وأحياناً يأتيها شك في الله، *ولا تثبت في الحق* الذي لم يُستعلن بعد في القلب والذهن *بقوة الله* !!!
 بل المشكلة الأكبر أنه بالرغم من التفتيش والبحث الدقيق والركض وراء التعاليم الإلهية والنقاش حولها والدفاع عنها على كل وجه، أصبح هُناك *قلة قليلة تسمع صوت الله وتسري فيها الحياة الأبدية*، وذلك لأن كثيرين لم يكونوا على مستوى صوت الله في الأسفار فعثروا في صوت المسيح ولم يعرفوه:


 [ الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن من *يسمع* كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد أنتقل من الموت إلى الحياة ] ( يوحنا 5: 24 ) 
 فلنحذر جداً جداً، ونعرف أن ممكن معرفة الكتب، *بدون قوة الله*، تؤدي إلى تقوية العقل وتنشيطه ليصير بارع في الفلسفة والحوار والمجادلة رغم صحة الكلمات ودقة التعبيرات التي لا غبار عليها أو فيها خطأ بل صحيحة تماماً، فتؤدي حتماً إلى الكبرياء المُميت للنفس واحتقار الآخرين وعدم حفظ روح المحبة وهذا دليل على موت النفس وانتفاخها المشبه بالكبرياء، لأن كثيرين يحملون روح الجدل في بداية الكبرياء والتعالي على الآخرين دون أن يدروا، لأنهم يحملون خبرات قديمة في مصادمات مع الآخر الذي لم يتذوق معرفة الله الحقيقية كخبرة وشركة وحياة...

وطبعاً لا نُنكر أن الكتب في *معرفتها بدقة وتدقيق فيها منفعة عظيمة وهي* *توليد* اشتياق في النفس للوصول *لقوة الله*، وبذلك تصير المعرفة هنا كدرجة أولية ترتقي بالنفس للدرجة الثانية *وهي قوة الله*، ولنحذر ونعلم أنه أن لم تقودنا معرفتنا للشوق إلى الله والملء من قوته وحياة الشركة معه، فلنعلم أن ناقوس خطر الكبرياء بدأ يدق، وأن معرفتنا ستسير بنا نحو الباطل وقد تدفعنا للهاوية فتطرحنا بعيداً جداً عن الله، وبالتلي عن حفظ الوصية والطاعة لها، حتى لو كنا بنبشر بكلمة الله ونكرز بها...*2- المعرفة الشخصية لله - بقوة الله:*​المعرفة الحقيقية لله، هي *حس باطني ومعرفة مباشرة قلبية واعية لله الحي، وتؤدي - بطبيعتها - إلى فرح عميق وسلام فائق، لأنها فيها لقاء حقيقي حي وشخصي جداً، واتصال مباشر واعي بالله ...*

 الله إله حي وهو كاشف ومعلن نفسه من خلال الابن الوحيد الذي خبر: [ الله لم يراه أحد قط *الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هُوَّ خَبَّر* ] (يوحنا 1: 18)، فالله يكشف عن ذاته لنا *شخص حي وحضور محيي* وهذه هي قوة الله التي تُستعلن لنا، إذ يعطينا *حياة أبدية حقيقية تسري في كياننا فنشعر بقوتها تسري فينا ولا نقدر أن نفحصها إذ تشدنا إليها بقوة وتسبينا ونسير أسرى حب الله ونحبة بكل القلب ...*
 

[ فأجاب يسوع: إن أول كل الوصايا هيَّ: أسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب إلهنا ربٌ واحد. *وتحب* الرب إلهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك، ومن كل فكرك، ومن كل قدرتك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى ] ( مرقس 12: 29 و 30 )
 

اللقاء مع شخص المسيح الكلمة، هو لقاء لعازر الميت الذي سرت فيه قوة الحياة حينما سمع صوت الله الكلمة، لعازر هلم خارجاً ...
أو هو لقاء نازفة الدم حينما لمست هدب ثوبه فبرأت في الحال ...
أو هو لقاء التي أُمسكت في ذات الفعل متلبسة بجريمتها، فخرجت مبرره، لا دينونة عليها ...
أو هو لقاء السامرية عند بئر المياه والتي كشف الله أعماق قلبها وبررها فتركت جرتها وركضت تنادي بفرح لتُعلن وتكشف أنها التقت بالله شخصياً ...
 *هذه هي المعرفة الحقيقية لله الحي*، معرفة شخصية فيها حياة ولا تحتاج إلى برهان أو إقناع عقلي أو إثبات من الآخرين، لأن فيها يقين قاطع داخلي *بشهادة الروح القدس* في القلب (الروح يشهد لأرواحنا)، فهي حقاً *معرفة تبرير وغفران قوي، وسلطان محبة يأسر القلب ...*

*ونخرج من هذا اللقاء بيقين فرح لا ينقض قائلين بشهادة خبرة اجتزنا فيها في حياتنا الواقعيه:** [ الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة فأن الحياة أظهرت **وقد رأينا ونشهد** ] (1يوحنا1)*

ولنا الآن أن نسأل سؤال مهم للغاية:
*كيف لنا أن نقول على منظر ما جميلاً ؟ أو قطعة موسيقية رائعة ؟ !!!* أبالبرهان ؟ أم بالقراءة وتفتيش الكتب ؟ أم بسؤال الناس ورأيهم الخاص ؟ بالطبع *لأ *، لأننا نرى جمال المنظر *بأعيننا*، ونسمع الموسيقى *بآذاننا*، *ونتلامس* معهم *كأمر واقع* لا حاجة لأن يقنعنا بهما أحد، ولا فائدة من أن يُناقشنا أحد ليقنعنا لما فيهم من جمال حتى نعترف بهما أو يكون لنا القناعة الداخلية !!!

 فلو العالم كله تحدانا ووقف أمامنا ليقنعنا أن هذا ليس فيه جمال، لن نصدق إلا ما شعرنا به من خلال *خبرة* الرؤية والسمع، لأن هذا ما فحصناه على مستوى الخبرة الحقيقية *في واقع حياتنا المعاش* ...
 وهذا كان موقف القديس أثناسيوس حينما قال: [ وأنا ضد العالم ] حينما كان يتكلم عن الإيمان الحي ضد التشويش الحادث من الهراطقة...

 ... لكن كثيرون منا لا يرون جمال المنظر أو جمال الموسيقى !!! فالكثيرون يمرون أمام شمس الغروب البديع، ولا ينظرون إليها، والذين لا يتذوقون جمال الموسيقى عددهم يفوق بكثير جداً عدد الصُم الحقيقيين. والذين لا يشاهدون جمال الطبيعة عددهم يفوق العميان الذين لا يرون بأعينهم!!! *لمـــــــــــاذا ؟!!!*
ذلك لأنهم لم يستعدوا داخلياً ولم يهيئوا أنفسهم لتقبل هذا النوع من الجمال، وبهذا يغلقون على أنفسهم باب عالم بكاملة !!! وهكذا أيضاً بالنسبة لمعرفة الله ومعرفة النفس !!!

_____يتبع_____ ​


----------



## ponponayah (26 يوليو 2012)

جميل جدااا
يسوع يباركك
متابع​


----------



## aymonded (26 يوليو 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
فقط صلي من أجلي
النعمة معك
​


----------



## أرزنا (8 مارس 2013)

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## aymonded (8 مارس 2013)

سلام المسيح معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 يونيو 2014)

موضوع أكثر من مهم ..
يصفع النفس التى تسير فى طريق تحسبه طريق الله ولكن ما أبعدها عن هذا الطريق
أرشد نفسى ياربى للحياة معك ورؤية قوة عملك فى حياتى ..


----------



## aymonded (28 يونيو 2014)

آمين يا محبوب الله والقديسين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يونيو 2014)

انت دائما تمدنا بالغذاء الروحى
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (28 يونيو 2014)

ويبارك حياتك ويشبعك من حلاوة نعمته آمين
​


----------

